# The language filters do not work



## heyitscory (Apr 6, 2004)

The little stars that bleep out the naughty words are not working at the moment. I used to take it for granted that I could type like a sailor and let the site take care of my ****ing dirty ****-mouth. Just a heads up.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

They're working on your post.


----------

